# Pip an 8 year old bitch, is and being aggressive for the first time



## kim normanton (Oct 23, 2020)

Hello 

Pip is an 8 year old bitch who has never shown aggression to other dogs (or humans!) She's always seemed, if anything, timid by nature and her tendency has been to avoid any potentially aggressive dogs by running wide. We walk in woods. In the past week, she's changed, and on 3 separate incidents has assertively run straight towards dogs growling, barking and looking as if she was likely to bite until I intervened. Each time, I shouted no! and put her straight on a lead for the rest of the walk. The dogs she went for, didn't seem aggressive. They may have appeared around a corner unexpectedly, but weren't barking or interested in her. 

I wonder what could have brought about this change. Any suggestions? 

thanks

Kim


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

My suggestion would be a vet visit, blood test etc. Usually this sudden change in behavior if no other changes occurred in the dog`s life, go back to something health related.


----------

